# Attaching documents to a 175 online application



## NELBHOY (Jun 13, 2008)

Have just reached the "click to submit" part of our online application. HURRAH!!
Can anybody tell me what documents we have to attach to the application & when do we attach them? Does our application need to be lodged prior to attaching documents? Unable to find info on Govt website.
Thanks in advance.


----------



## epidaetia (Nov 15, 2008)

Application needs to be lodged before attaching documents. You would need TRF number to log in.
This is the link to attach docs. https://www.ecom.immi.gov.au/visas/attachment/start.do?attachType=VISA_APPLICATION&group=travel

Here's link for attachments on DIAC - http://www.immi.gov.au/e_visa/attach-doc.htm

I think you get 28 or 30 days to attach all documents..


----------



## NELBHOY (Jun 13, 2008)

epidaetia said:


> Application needs to be lodged before attaching documents. You would need TRF number to log in.
> This is the link to attach docs. https://www.ecom.immi.gov.au/visas/attachment/start.do?attachType=VISA_APPLICATION&group=travel
> 
> Here's link for attachments on DIAC - Attaching Documents to an eVisa Application
> ...


Thanks epidaetia. I take it you get the TRF number after lodging. Do you know where I can find a list of what exactly I need to attach?


----------



## elizabethyuson (Jan 30, 2009)

I am a single parent of 4.Please help me find an employer in uk or australia or in canada. I am really in need of urgent reply. How i wish I could provide college education for my youngest 16yr.old daughter who is graduating from high school this coming March 2009 and my 2 other kids.Pls. help me.I am only earning a minimum wage here in the Philippines and my parents and husband are 16yrs. ago from now are already deceased. I am a hairdresser, and also studied 6 months caregiver course for elderly, a health massage therapist(reflexology).I am also a 4yrs.BSBA major in management graduate. I am really poor so I have no money for fare and payment for visa.Hope to find kindhearted heart to help me find an employer.


----------



## epidaetia (Nov 15, 2008)

After lodging, TRF is generated.
And Once app is submitted, You'll get a status page. It contains all info of application status, payment receipt, docs/medicals updates.

Here you'll find a link of all the documents which are required.


----------



## epidaetia (Nov 15, 2008)

elizabethyuson said:


> I am a single parent of 4.Please help me find an employer in uk or australia or in canada. I am really in need of urgent reply. How i wish I could provide college education for my youngest 16daughter who is graduating from high school this coming March 2009 and my 2 other kids.Pls. help me.I am only earning a minimum wage here in the Philippines and my parents and husband are 16yrs. ago from are already deceased. I am a hairdresser, and also studied 6 months caregiver course for elderly, a health massage therapist(reflexology).I am also a 4yrs.BSBA major in management graduate. I am really poor so I have no money for fare and payment for visa.Hope to find kindhearted heart to help me find an employer.


Another Scam??? 
Or am I just being too cynical here


----------



## scottishcelts (Aug 5, 2007)

NELBHOY said:


> Have just reached the "click to submit" part of our online application. HURRAH!!
> Can anybody tell me what documents we have to attach to the application & when do we attach them? Does our application need to be lodged prior to attaching documents? Unable to find info on Govt website.
> Thanks in advance.


Hi NelBhoy
epidaetia is correct - 28 days. Once you have submitted your App and you get your TRN you can download the medical forms. You can download them sooner but if you wait you get ones with some of the applicants info filled in. You need to apply for your meds right away to make sure they are completed in the 28 day period. They will wait longer for the meds if further info is required. Ours took about 6 weeks in total and everyone at DIAC was very helpful and understanding. If i was you i would start looking at the list of documents you need to supply. Not sure who your solicitor is but we got ours notarised by Alan Urquart @Niell Clerk and also by Cunningham @ Blair n Bryden - Neither of them charged us so that saved a couple of quid. Niell Clerk were slightly more professional in that they properly franked the documents and provided a letter of authenticity. 28 days is not a lot of time so best to be prepared. DIAC will provide you with a list off required docs but some of them are obvious - marriage cert, birth cert, passport copies, bank statements, payslips, etc. You also have to provide a basic family tree document. I supplied my ma,da,the wife's ma, da, all our siblings and our kids and they were happy with that.
Have to say though, I'm glad i'm not going through it again coz getting the correct docs together was stressful and the wait after they were submitted was agony.


----------



## epidaetia (Nov 15, 2008)

I think, for meds, you can wait til CO asks for it.. Rest you have to finish up in 28 days..
Of course no harm in sending meds earlier as well.. I have done that..


----------



## scottishcelts (Aug 5, 2007)

Yeah that's what you are lead to believe about the meds, but once they ask for them, what they mean is they want you to have already done them, we found that out the hard way and thought we had screwed up big style and had to charm the nice Australian on the fone at the other end lol


----------



## epidaetia (Nov 15, 2008)

Aaah.. Didn't know that.. 
Is same true about PCCs?


----------



## NELBHOY (Jun 13, 2008)

scottishcelts said:


> Hi NelBhoy
> epidaetia is correct - 28 days. Once you have submitted your App and you get your TRN you can download the medical forms. You can download them sooner but if you wait you get ones with some of the applicants info filled in. You need to apply for your meds right away to make sure they are completed in the 28 day period. They will wait longer for the meds if further info is required. Ours took about 6 weeks in total and everyone at DIAC was very helpful and understanding. If i was you i would start looking at the list of documents you need to supply. Not sure who your solicitor is but we got ours notarised by Alan Urquart @Niell Clerk and also by Cunningham @ Blair n Bryden - Neither of them charged us so that saved a couple of quid. Niell Clerk were slightly more professional in that they properly franked the documents and provided a letter of authenticity. 28 days is not a lot of time so best to be prepared. DIAC will provide you with a list off required docs but some of them are obvious - marriage cert, birth cert, passport copies, bank statements, payslips, etc. You also have to provide a basic family tree document. I supplied my ma,da,the wife's ma, da, all our siblings and our kids and they were happy with that.
> Have to say though, I'm glad i'm not going through it again coz getting the correct docs together was stressful and the wait after they were submitted was agony.


Shoud be ok for signatures as mate is bank manager. Am I right in thinking then that the whole family need to have medicals & the results at hand within 28days of clicking the submit button? Should I make an appointment now then?


----------



## scottishcelts (Aug 5, 2007)

Aye to be sure, frontloading works!


----------



## NELBHOY (Jun 13, 2008)

epidaetia said:


> Another Scam???
> Or am I just being too cynical here


Hope not I've already sent her a pm. Getting married next Thursday. Thanks epidaetia, found checklist


----------



## NELBHOY (Jun 13, 2008)

scottishcelts said:


> Aye to be sure, frontloading works!


OOH ER MISSUS!! There's a joke there somewhere, but as this is a family forum I'll give it a miss. Meds only valid for a year I believe?


----------



## epidaetia (Nov 15, 2008)

NELBHOY said:


> Hope not I've already sent her a pm. Getting married next Thursday. Thanks epidaetia, found checklist


Oooh Nice.. Don't forget to invite us...


----------



## epidaetia (Nov 15, 2008)

NELBHOY said:


> OOH ER MISSUS!! There's a joke there somewhere, but as this is a family forum I'll give it a miss. Meds only valid for a year I believe?


Yup, 1 year.. Same for PCCs


----------



## tauki63 (Dec 15, 2009)

*Attaching documents*

hello, i'm new here.
I have lodged the visa application and I want to attach some documents in my application. I have visited the link to attach the documents. It request TRN no. , date of birth and password. The problem is I do not know the password. I did not remember the application asked for a password to save the lodged application. The only passwords that I was to continue the application and registering for VEVO. I dont remember it asking for any other passwords. I tried all the passwords that I usually use but no result. Can anyone help me? Is the password exist? When do they ask for this password? I don't remember all about his password being asked. Is there any way I can retrieve the password. The information says that if i dont have or remember the TRN no. and password I cannot retrieve them, especially the password. i have to email them the documents to them. So can anyone suggest ways or tell me when they ask for this password during application.


----------



## pkrish (Jul 3, 2008)

Is the Assesst Statement or statement of fund is required to upload online 176 Application?

Thanks


----------

